# Finally making bacon



## doubles shooter (May 5, 2020)

I've been wanting to try making bacon for many years but have been unable to find bellies anywhere locally. Money is tight so I couldn't justify a Costco membership just for bacon.  A couple days ago I went to the local Wegmans looking for some pork shoulder to make sausage. I struck out there, but lo and behold there were two 6 pound hunks of belly there.  Hooray, finally. 
I plan to cold smoke. Deciding on a cure method was hard, However I decided on the Digging Dog formula for one and Bearcarver's cure on the other. In the cure today. Wish me luck.


----------



## ozzz (May 5, 2020)

Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## smokeymose (May 5, 2020)

Be careful. Doing your own bacon can be addictive!
Sadly the only reason I keep a Costco membership is for the belly....
Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## doubles shooter (May 19, 2020)

The bellies are now in the fridge for a couple days drying time after a rinse and soak before the start of smoking. Going to use a mix of apple and corn cob pellets. Sorry, no pics of this because I left my phone at camp. Just went and picked it up. I'll get pics when it hits the smoker.


----------



## doubles shooter (May 26, 2020)

Finally got a few minutes for an update. Been busy watching grand kids, opening camp, yard work, etc. Well you can add me to the list of people who will probably never buy store bacon again. 
As far as the family goes, the bacon is a huge success.   I used Digging Dog Farms recipe for one and Bearcarver's recipe on the other slab, however I didn't do the short med. hot smoke. I gave them 12 hours of cold smoke over two mornings using apple wood and corn cob pellets mixed 50/50. 
Fresh from the smoker





Slicing





Future BLT's for supper tonight.





The rest getting ready for the freezer.






Many thanks for all you bacon lovers out there for your posts. I was able to pull another successful smoke off with the knowledge picked up here


----------



## pc farmer (May 26, 2020)

Great looking bacon.   Nice color and meat to fat ratio.  Which do you like better?


----------



## doubles shooter (May 26, 2020)

. 





pc farmer said:


> Great looking bacon.   Nice color and meat to fat ratio.  Which do you like better?



The jury is still out on which one we like better. Proably going to take another 50 pounds or so more bacon to decide. Both are great with Bearcarver's being a bit sweeter. I gave it a bit more brown sugar.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2020)

It all looks Mighty Tasty to me, but I'm Easy!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## mtnlakeman (May 27, 2020)

Those look great. How long did you let them cure? Guessing 14 days by your post dates, but wanted to check.

I just got suckered into buying a hog so am going to be processing it this weekend and looking for ideas.


----------



## doubles shooter (May 27, 2020)

7


mtnlakeman said:


> Those look great. How long did you let them cure? Guessing 14 days by your post dates, but wanted to check.
> 
> I just got suckered into buying a hog so am going to be processing it this weekend and looking for ideas.


It was 14 days. I had planned on 10, but the holiday weekend got in the way.


----------

